# beaded Christmas bell pattern?



## charliesbugs

-Just in case someone new might be checking out this forum-I'm still looking for the pattern for this bell. If anyone has it, please PM me.Thanks-Robin


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Ya know, I've been looking for that pattern online since you first posted. They are soooo pretty. No luck tho, other than someone selling them on ebay.  this is just so frustrating! maybe someone here will be able to CREATE the pattern. If so, I sure hope they put it online here


----------



## hengal

Just a suggestion, but have you tried looking in the craft stores? I know Hobby Lobby offers several beaded ornament kits. Maybe there is one with a pattern similar to this beautiful one in your picture.
Personally, I remember as a kid making ornaments that were from a kit - they started out with a styrofoam shape and then you beaded what amounted to a straight pin and stuck them in as the pattern showed. They were so pretty and shiny, but dang! - pushing in all those pins sure did make your thumbs hurt!  
Good luck on your search.


----------



## tonasket

I have that pattern, somewhere. I haven't seen it in a few years, but I know I do have it, I will start digging and will copy and send it to you when I do. Just PM me your address or I could copy it on here I suppose, whichever you prefer, Give me time, but I will find it.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

OO OO!!!! post it here!! please>?????? <begging>


----------



## cajunmaam

Anyone had any luck finding the bell pattern. They are so pretty.


----------



## Ardie/WI

tonasket said:


> I have that pattern, somewhere. I haven't seen it in a few years, but I know I do have it, I will start digging and will copy and send it to you when I do. Just PM me your address or I could copy it on here I suppose, whichever you prefer, Give me time, but I will find it.


Many of us would simply love to have it. I know that I would because I remember it from many years ago.


----------



## tonasket

I will find it, and I'd be happy to post it here, or send out copies, whichever is easier, My mom and gramma made these several years ago, and they are awful special to me when I put them on our Christmas tree, so I will dig it up on my days off this coming Tuesday and Wednesday, They are beautiful. Tonasket


----------



## charliesbugs

Wow, it would be GREAT to get the pattern. Pm if you want my snail mail address to send it, or post it here.Many,many, MANY thanks.-Robin


----------



## treehugger24

Please add me to the list of Me too!!!'s in line for the beading pattern. What nice gift tags these would make on my baskets this year. Thanks for looking for us.


----------



## hengal

Oh I'd be thrilled to have it too! :bouncy: I will check back to see if you posted it here yet. Thanks for looking for this Tonasket!


----------



## JediMom

I, too, would love the pattern. I remember my elderly aunt making them and giving me a couple of them for Christmas one year.


----------



## tonasket

Don't give up on me, Just had alot on my plate, today, but I will find the pattern, It meant alot to me to get the pattern too. If it's easy enough I will post on here, otherwise, I'd be more than happy to send out a few copies, no problem. Karen


----------



## Ardie/WI

We'll be patient!

I guarentee we'll also be appreciative.


----------



## charliesbugs

At least I'm not the only one waiting for the pattern now.


----------



## Kathie

Me too! I'd love the pattern.
Kathie


----------



## cc

Karen, I PM'd you with my email address but if you could post it here it would be great! Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonasket

I have tore my house apart, and have not been able to find it, now I have my husband looking for it too, no luck yet, I will not give up. Bear with me, I'll keep looking.


----------



## Ardie/WI

tonasket said:


> I have tore my house apart, and have not been able to find it, now I have my husband looking for it too, no luck yet, I will not give up. Bear with me, I'll keep looking.


Thank you for putting in so much effort. We can wait.


----------



## mammabooh

I just found several of the beaded bells for sale on e-bay, so maybe someone could contact the seller and offer to buy the pattern. You never know, they might just give it to you. The seller is "Rosie's Craft Shack".


----------



## tonasket

I can not find it anywhere, it's about to make me crazy. I apologize, I will continue to look, and when I do find it, I will post it, please accept my apologies, I didn't think it would be this hard to find. Karen


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

LOL. I know what's happened to it! It's a ghost pattern. It appears ONCE to each person, and then disappears!


----------



## charliesbugs

Cross your fingers.Someone is sending a pattern to me- hope it is THE one- if it is,I WILL post it for All of you!! -Robin


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

dang. if it is THE ONE we should all make at least one bell ASAP and post pictures! (i suck at beading, so mine would be the comic relief!)

<crossing fingers now>


----------



## gracegarden

Oh! I can't Wait! :baby04:


----------



## Ardie/WI

Doing a happy dance!


----------



## treehugger24

whoo-hoo :clap: bells, bells, we're gonna bead some bells!!! :happy:


----------



## CraftyDiva

Picture glass beads instead of pearls, are we talking the same bell or not?












If it's the same, you can buy a kit (to make 4 bells) plus you get the pattern. If anyone has an interest.......................................
http://www.herrschners.com/products/product.aspx?sku=513214


.


----------



## Ardie/WI

Crafty Diva, it looks somewhat the same, doesn't it!

If I remember the other one, it was flat and this one looks like it is shaped like a real bell. It sure is pretty though.


----------



## charliesbugs

Hey,CD, I have the pattern -in an e-mail, but can't get it to copy here.It is the same one you showed in the picture with the pearls. A lady just sent it to me.It is very similar to the purple one from long ago.If anybody would like it , Pm me your e-mail.I know I can send it that way.Can't seem to get it to go over to HT.There are three pic in the e-mail.-Robin(charliesbugs)


----------



## Me...Diana

Hi I'm new to this site and would love a copy of this Bell Pattern also if possible.....I had one made for me but since time has past it fell apart....beads all over the place to boot. LOL (a young girl made it for me and since has past on) I have all the beads but don't know where to place them. TKS


----------



## Me...Diana

charliesbugs said:


> Hey,CD, I have the pattern -in an e-mail, but can't get it to copy here.It is the same one you showed in the picture with the pearls. A lady just sent it to me.It is very similar to the purple one from long ago.If anybody would like it , Pm me your e-mail.I know I can send it that way.Can't seem to get it to go over to HT.There are three pic in the e-mail.-Robin(charliesbugs)


Help don't know how to PM u....not very good with computer tec.


----------



## ElzaAngela

Check ebay. Might it be there.


----------



## Nancy Green

charliesbugs said:


> -Just in case someone new might be checking out this forum-I'm still looking for the pattern for this bell. If anyone has it, please PM me.Thanks-Robin


I have the pattern. I found it after months of looking. Mixed up with my knitting patterns. Be happy to share. My scanner isn't working, so not sure how to post. Send address and I can mail it to you. Nancy


----------



## Nancy Green

tonasket said:


> I have tore my house apart, and have not been able to find it, now I have my husband looking for it too, no luck yet, I will not give up. Bear with me, I'll keep looking.


----------



## Nancy Green

I answered another person on this site. I have the pattern. I made them in the 70s and looks like the purple bell she posted. My scanner doesn't cooperate, but would be happy to send a hard copy to you.


----------

